# Regal Cinema - March 19



## UrbandonedTeam (Mar 9, 2019)

A local one on the map for a while after seeing it on a flickr post - we decided to check it out however it wasn't right for a video, so this is just a regular report.



Regal Cinema











It opened on 7th September 1931 as the New Regal Super Cinema with 960 seats split between stalls and balcony. It is constructed of stone with a largely white faience facade the circular shield once spelt out ‘Regal’ but has been changed to bingo. It was designed by local architect Harry Cropper and the auditorium side-walls had painted panels of scenic views decorated by Messrs Goodalls of Manchester. The bingo club closed in the early-2000’s, and the building put up ‘For Sale’ at 45,000 GB Pounds, reflecting the property’s need for upgrading.



Inside, the structure is very stripped out. I made this report very concise only showing what there was of interest internally. Also, I'd note that the building is completely fucked with crumbling floors, huge puddles of water and rusty framework above the balcony. We had never seen anything like it and almost fell through floors on multiple occasions.

















Nice details on the stairs










Projector










Rooftop

















To finish










Thanks for reading


----------



## 3domfighter (Mar 16, 2019)

Very nice on my doorstep, good work.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 16, 2019)

I think the from says it all. BINGO


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Mar 16, 2019)

Bingo halls with projector rooms are currently in.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 17, 2019)

It's a bit mushy!
To be honest I'd have expected that to be demolished long ago - it'd be a struggle to do anything with what's left.
The paint above the stage/screen is hideous!


----------

